# When to remove nest box?



## Mimi0212

My tiels are currently raising 3 chicks, the oldest being only 2 weeks old. My question is, when should I take the nest box out? I know it's probably too soon for me to ask, but I don't want them laying eggs any time soon. The male has lost a lot of weight, and I would also like to change their diet a bit, before (and if) I let them breed again. 
Thanks!


----------



## RexiesMuM

You should take it out when the babies fledge and don't go back in the box


----------



## roxy culver

I'm going to warn you now, preventing the 2nd clutch is nigh on impossible. Frustrating but they are just THAT determined. You can try to do what was suggested above, but it might not work, so be prepared for that.


----------



## Mentha

If you are going to hand feed, now would be the best time to pull the box, when they are 2-3 weeks old. If you don't plan on hand feeding, then as Roxy suggested they are going to be bound & determined to lay another clutch. About two to four weeks after the first clutch hatches, the male will push the female to breed and lay again. Sometimes he will kill the babies in the nest if they are not removed, sometimes he will even harm his mate.


----------



## Szafije

I have the same issue, however my babies are much older so I could remove the nest box.
If you don't plan on hand feeding them and the parents do not show any sign of mating behavior then I guess you can leave the nest box for now, just keep an eye on them


----------



## Mimi0212

Thank you for all the suggestions. I'm a bit worried now, mostly because the male might get aggressive  I really wasn't planning on hand feeding, but if it comes to that, I'm prepared for it. I'm going to keep my eyes on them, hopefully things will not change.
I have one more question, can I help feed the chicks for now? Supplement feeding while the parents are still feeding them, or would that be a bad idea?


----------



## roxy culver

Its called co-parenting and its a great idea. I think about the worst you'll see your male do is pluck, mine has and my poor baby is a bald vulture at the moment. Its unsightly but it doesn't hurt the baby.


----------



## Mimi0212

Thank you!! One more question, sorry! Should I follow any type of feeding schedule to co-parent? Or just feed them whenever I want?


----------



## tielfan

You can feed them whenever you want. They won't eat as much as the recommended amounts on handfeeding charts because the charts are for babies that are completely handfed, and your babies will have some food in the crop from their parents. 

The mother bird is actually more likely to pluck the babies than the father is.


----------



## Mimi0212

tielfan said:


> You can feed them whenever you want. They won't eat as much as the recommended amounts on handfeeding charts because the charts are for babies that are completely handfed, and your babies will have some food in the crop from their parents.
> 
> The mother bird is actually more likely to pluck the babies than the father is.


Thank you! I'm going to start giving them a bit food today. I've been watching the parents like a hawk, but now I will triple my efforts.

I've noticed that at night the parents do not sit with the babies anymore, is this normal? The hen does stand on the perch in front of the box, I'm guessing guarding it, all night long. During the day they also leave the babies alone a lot, before they never did this. Occasionally she will go in an sit with them, but not as much as before, he doesn't do it anymore and he would fight to sit on them a few days ago.


----------



## roxy culver

Yes this is normal, some parents do it sooner than others (mine just started it and the baby is 3 weeks old) but its perfectly normal. They don't have to be in the box to keep the babies warm anymore so they're free to hang out outside the box now.


----------



## tielfan

> I've noticed that at night the parents do not sit with the babies anymore, is this normal?


Yes, this is normal. The babies don't need supplemental heat from the parents' bodies at this point. My parent birds stop most of the daytime brooding when the oldest baby is about a week old, although Mom might spend the night in the nest for a while longer.


----------



## Mimi0212

Thank you, I'm so glad it's normal  I was actually covering the cage more at night and placed it far away from any A/C vents just in case the babies got cold


----------

